# What can I use to divide the crate?



## ShutterBug (Jan 21, 2010)

So we're going tonight when my husband gets home to pick up our puppy (Finally! Yay!), and I just realized that we totally forgot to put something together to divide her crate until she's bigger/housetrained. Is there anything we can use that we'd likely have laying around the house? Would some towels stuffed in the back work, or a piece of heavy cardboard tied in as a divider?


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

For our dog we used a milk crate.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Almost any thing will work at first, perhaps a cardboard box. Maybe for once my photo host will be working,









I use a vegetable bin with holes drilled in the bottom in case of accidents at first. I put 5 qt oil bottles in the back to take up space.


----------



## ShutterBug (Jan 21, 2010)

Morrwyn said:


> For our dog we used a milk crate.


I think your puppy must be a bit bigger than ours LOL There's no way we'd fit a milk crate in our crate!

You did geve me an idea, though. I think we might have some large-ish plastic food storage containers that might work!


----------



## MarcusDolby (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there any way you can go to a pet store and find an appropriately sized wire "wall" to fit your crate? My concern about using "unofficial" barriers is that puppies are extremely curious and cunning. Using something else other than what most crates come with sounds like it could be dangerous if she or he is left alone. 

I don't mean to be a party-pooper, I'm just overly cautious. Our $40 crate came with an extra wall or barrier that I manually put in myself. It's perfect. From PetSmart.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Anything will work, I too used a milk crate but a box would do the same. I dont think towels would work so well as puppy will just drag them out. A little thought goes a long way. There is most certainly something you have laying around that will work.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, by the time them become problem chewers, the extra space won't hurt.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

u can get a crate dividers at both petco and petsmart.

if there isn't one available locally, try their websites, or try amazon and other e-retailers.

most petco crates come with dividers too if u ever need to buy a new crate or dont have one yet.


----------



## bklantz (Feb 14, 2010)

I fastened a piece of wood in my crate but of course you would need a piece that is the right size 

I wouldn't recommend cardboard because your pup will probably chew on that - my pup always chews on cardboard if a box is out or something!


----------

